# K2 formula 08 or K2 indy 09



## Subzero (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi guys

I read a lot of post and i think that this is good and useful forum with a lot of experience riders.So I need a little help. I intend to buy a new bindings (k2 formula or indy) to replace my old Drake Super Sport 05/06. Where I live there aren't K2snowboards shop, so i need an advice from riders who see already the new k2 INDY and old K2 Formula. Is it a big difference between two models, because they are almost at same price in the internet shops and I'm wondering which to choose!

Indy 09
K2 Snowboarding | Bindings | Indy 
Formula 08 
Product of the Day: 07/08 K2 Bindings | SNOWBOARD MAGAZINE

P.S
Excuse me for my poor English...
What can you say about the new K2 Formula 09 bindings?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Get the formula over the indy.


----------



## Subzero (Jul 22, 2008)

10xS mate.
Do you have opinion about new Formula, the new highback, toe strap,is it worth cause the difference is only 50 bucks...


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

defnetly go with the formula's......i have them and there great bindings. beter for park but good all around. very responsive and confy on the feet....i also have BURTON c60's and they are right up there with them....so go for the formulas


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

C60's and Formula's aren't even on the same page.

Save money if you can thats my theory. The new toe strap does grip really well and the new highback is awesome.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

are you saying that the c60 blows the k2 formulas away? also what do you guys think of Union Forces?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No I'm saying its 2 entirely different bindings meant for 2 entirely different purposes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Would you say that the K2 Formulas would be a good all mountain binding?


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

My bad i worded that wrong i ment that in satisfaction: they are up there with the c60's. I have no complaints with theformula's. and yea i would say that they are good all around bindings.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I ride the formula's for everything.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Formulas, or someone mentioned forces, both are good, go with whats cheaper, probably the formulas.


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

yea so do i...... now that i think bout it out of the 5 usual people i go boarding with 3 of them have the formulas and 0ne other wants them but doesnt have a cent to his name so go for the formulas.....


----------



## Subzero (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks to all...
I made the order, now I'm waiting for shipping.


----------

